# Coding Certificate



## Kay&TaysMom (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello!  I have been asked by a potential employer to email a copy of my coding certificate.  I have been asked before to give my certification number but never the actual certificate.  Has anyone else ever been asked to send the certificate or does this sound kind of strange to anyone else?  Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 11, 2010)

*Certificates*

I've not ever sent a certificate unless it is for a security clearance which I have submitted for and legal stuff.  All one needs is your member or certificate number and they can look up your certs online through AAPC or whatever site, call or whatever.  It's not strange though.
Best,


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 13, 2010)

I was asked by my previous employer for a copy of my certificate or my membership card.  I believe they wanted this as they were not aware they could verify credentials on-line.  They do however, ask for a copy of your new card yearly.  Maybe this saves them time from having to verfity everyone at different times, or maybe because its a DOD contractor and they have specific guidelines to follow.


----------

